# trout are on the flats...



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

long story short, Tmass and I caught about 25 trout, 6 redfish, and waaayyy too many bluefish.Caughtthemon a 7' MF carrot stick from Hot Spots (bad ass rod!), 10lb sufix braid, 10lb seagaur flourocarbon, gamakatsu 1/0 kale hook, freelined shrimp.

all were released except for this one, and 2 more around 19"










this one was 4.52lbs.


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

nice fish man, sounds like a fun day.


----------



## mitziman (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice catch! Tis the season for fishing the flats...

Chris


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks guys!, weird note, there was not a single worm in any of the 3 trout we caught... kind of odd, 2 weeks before we caught a few trout in the same general area and they were loaded with worms.


----------



## fwbfishhead (Feb 4, 2009)

thats a nice trout


----------



## pj920 (Aug 13, 2008)

nice catch


----------



## De Anza Jig (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice Trout! I second the Carrot Stick...had mine about 3 weeks and love it. Any size to the reds?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

with a rod like that,,,,,,do u need a holstman outfit? (jokeing) arnge? Where's da Loomis'


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

Good trout. Guess I'm going to have to go get a carrot stick. That is all I hear about these days. I've never picked one up but they must be nice. congrats on the good day of fishing!!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

> *John B. (4/29/2009)*long story short, Tmass and I caught about 25 trout, 6 redfish, and waaayyy too many bluefish.Caughtthemon a 7' MF carrot stick from Hot Spots (bad ass rod!), 10lb sufix braid, 10lb seagaur flourocarbon, gamakatsu 1/0 kale hook, freelined shrimp.
> 
> all were released except for this one, and 2 more around 19"
> 
> ...






*I've fished around that tree before and done well myself! Nice catch!*


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Bay Pirate (4/30/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *John B. (4/29/2009)*long story short, Tmass and I caught about 25 trout, 6 redfish, and waaayyy too many bluefish.Caughtthemon a 7' MF carrot stick from Hot Spots (bad ass rod!), 10lb sufix braid, 10lb seagaur flourocarbon, gamakatsu 1/0 kale hook, freelined shrimp.
> ...


:withstupid


----------



## supatooma15 (Mar 6, 2009)

pirate roflmao


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice job.I am done with ling till next year and looking foward to feeding a pigfish to a healthy trout saturday.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

NICE FISH.THANKS FOR THE INFO:letsdrink


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

nice fish man. the carrot stick is a fine lite, cast all day rod. i had a good slot size red on and fought him for a while. 5 min or so fight. any ways i get him to the side of the boat and instead of my buddy helping me land him i put the rod in the rod holder. very very bad move! when i went to lip him he took off and needless to say what happened.:banghead . good thing for the lifetime warranty.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice fish. Thanks for posting

Scott


----------



## hydrarkt (Nov 27, 2008)

Newbie here..... what does a "freeline" shrimp mean?


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

> *hydrarkt (5/5/2009)*Newbie here..... what does a "freeline" shrimp mean?


Hook only. no weight.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Is that a Diawa Sol reel ?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Patman (5/6/2009)*Is that a Diawa Sol reel ?


shimano sonora, i had to have an orange reel for an orange rod...

maybe i can borrow apair of orange capris from eric holstman?


----------

